# Just checkin in



## DoctorP (Aug 29, 2015)

I have absolutely nothing of interest to share but I just wanted to re-establish my interaction on this site. Now that I am in a "semi - retirement" state, I hope to give much more of my time to restoring compact tractors. I am currently working on a really nice, fully restored 1966 Model 60 LGT. It has a governor problem (run away engine) and I'm going to have to tear it down to the block to do some major repairs. I'll try to send pictures of the little jewel. Like I said, nothing of interest to share... just wanted to say hello. DoctorP


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome back to the forum, DoctorP. When you can, please post some photos of your "little jewel".


----------

